# No audio with Ashampoo Movie Shrink & Burn 3



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

I'm having a problem using Ashampoo Movie Shrink & Burn 3; I've downloaded an .avi file and attempted to create a DVD file via Ashampoo Movie Shrink & Burn (I'm using XP Home SP3). The problem is that while the video converts very well, I can't get an audio track - and I'm not very keen on silent movies  I've been in e-mail contact with Ashampoo support who have told me it is a codec problem and suggested I download and install the K-Lite codec pack, which I did, but that did not make any difference. They then suggested that I do a complete uninstall of the Ashampoo product, re-download and install the K-Lite codecs, then re-download and install Shrink & Burn 3. Which I did. But without success; I still can't get an audio track.

The movie plays fine as an .avi file on my PC on the player that comes with the K-Lite pack and I notice that there is no sound on the preview screen in Shrink & Burn 3. I notice that I have a similar problem using Ashampoo Burning Studio 8; I tried to burn the .avi movie to a DVD and, you guessed it - video but no audio. However, I did manage to make a DVD via an old copy of Nero - a lot slower, but at least I could hear the output. As I'm not a technological wizard, I thought I'd ask some of those who are if they have any ideas about what the problem is, please, and how I might solve it.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

try convert the AVI2mpg doom9.org for software. the avi is not dvd compliant file it has to be converted to mpeg2 file 
I find that avi's unless high definition not worth a to dvd conversion. I convert my AVI's to Divx format then i burn as data on dvd disk my dvd player will play divx files...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try DVD Flick (free) as a test. If that works like Nero did your problem is Ashampoo.


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas, guys and my apologies for taking so long to respond. DVD Flick worked fine and I was able to burn it to DVD that played on my DVD player. I had eventually come to the conclusion that the problems was with Ashampoo, but exactly what the problem was, I have no idea. However, now I've got an answer, the reason is largely academic.

Thanks again.


----------

